# Máy lạnh - điều hòa hiện nay có những loại nào



## lanthchau (7/1/22)

*Thị trường điều hòa hiện nay đa dạng với các sản phẩm máy lạnh khác nhau như: Máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh áp trần, máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh treo tường, máy lạnh giấu trần,.... khiến người dùng boăn khoăn khi chọn sản phẩm phù hợp cho không gian. Vậy nên lựa chọn loại nào phù hợp với không gian gia đình, nhà hàng, khách sạn, hội trường,... hay doanh nghiệp của mình?*


*♦ Máy lạnh treo tường*

Đối với không gian nhỏ thì máy lạnh âm trần hay máy lạnh tủ đứng đều không phải là những lựa chọn đúng đắn. Thay vào đó là *máy lạnh treo tường* sẽ phát huy được tác dụng hơn cả trong một căn phòng nhỏ như thế. Đây là loại máy lạnh phổ biến nhất ở các hộ gia đình vì phần lớn những ngôi nhà của chúng ta đều có thiết kể vừa và nhỏ, đặc biệt là phòng ngủ. Với việc lắp đặt ở trên tường như thế sẽ giúp tránh va chạm, sự cố và căn nhà trở nên thoáng đãng, gọn gàng, ngăn nắp hơn.

*→ Xem bảng giá máy lạnh treo tường tại ĐÂY*


*



*


*♦ Máy lạnh âm trần (cassette)*

*Máy lạnh âm trần (cassette) *là sự lựa chọn cho các công trình xây dựng với diện tích sàn cho 1 phòng lớn bởi vì những đặc thù ưu việt của dòng máy lạnh này. Với thiết có dải công suất cao hơn dòng máy lạnh treo tường từ 2HP - 6HP và được lắp đặt âm trần nên có thể bố trí nhiều máy ở các vị trí giữa phòng, có thể lắp cho các phòng có diện tích rộng không giới hạn như hội trường, trung tâm mua sắm, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, các căn hộ cao cấp, văn phòng... Sự nhỏ gọn, tiện dụng trong thiết kế nên chiếc máy lạnh âm trần được lắp đặt dễ dàng và gắn trên trần nhà giúp tạo ra được khoảng không thông thoáng, tận dụng được không gian hiệu quả hơn, tính thẩm mỹ cao.

*→ Xem bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần tại ĐÂY*









*♦ Máy lạnh áp trần*

Công suất cũng đa dạng như máy lạnh âm trần cassette 2HP - 5.5HP nhưng *máy lạnh áp trần *có giá thành rẻ hơn, điều đặc biệt mà máy lạnh áp trần làm được còn máy lạnh âm trần thi không đó là: Đối với các trần chết (trần nhà đã đóng la phông xi măng cố định) thì máy lạnh áp trần là sự lựa chọn tối ưu nhất, vừa đa dạng công suất giống âm trần vừa không tốn diện tích đặt sàn giống như máy lạnh tủ đứng nhưng vẫn đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ cho ngôi nhà.

*→ Xem bảng giá máy lạnh áp trần tại ĐÂY*









*♦ Máy lạnh tủ đứng*

Đối với những không gian rộng mở trong một căn hộ gia đình, các phòng có diện tích sàn lớn, trần nhà cao thì việc lắp đặt một chiếc máy lạnh tủ đứng sẽ là giải pháp hoàn hảo. Bởi *máy lạnh tủ đứng* với ưu điểm làm mát tức thì ở không gian có chiều cao 2m trở xuống mặt sàn, có các công suất lớn nên sẽ thích ứng để lựa cho cho nhiều phòng có diện tích khác nhau, đặc biệt là những không gian rộng rãi. Với thiết kế đạt tính thẩm mỹ cao, những sợi dây điện lằng nhẳng sẽ dễ dàng nấp mình trong âm tường hay dưới sàn nhà. Chiếc máy lạnh tủ đứng hình chữ nhật này còn có thể trở thành một thiết bị trang trí đầy sang trọng và tinh tế nơi góc nhà.

*→ Xem bảng giá máy lạnh tủ đứng tại ĐÂY*









*♦ Máy lạnh giấu trần (Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió)*

*Máy lạnh giấu trần* là dòng máy lạnh đẳng cấp nhất, đẹp nhất nên có giá thành đắt nhất trong các loại máy lạnh. Điểm đặc biệt của dòng máy lạnh này là mặt nạ miệng gió thiết kế theo từng kiểu kiến trúc hoặc theo sở thích của từng khách hàng theo yêu cầu. Loại máy lạnh giấu trần này không phải thổi trực tiếp hơi lạnh xuống dàn lạnh như các máy lạnh thông thường mà phải thông qua ống gió máy lạnh để truyền hơi lạnh xuống nên khi thiết kế dòng máy lạnh này phải có thêm bộ phận nối ống gió là: ống gió mềm, ống gió cứng, mặt nạ miệng gió....

*→ Xem bảng giá máy lạnh giấu trần tại ĐÂY*










*⇒* Với những thông tin trên, hi vọng bạn đã có thể lựa chọn được loại máy phù hợp nhất với nhu cầu của mình..Nếu cần tư vấn thêm bất kì thông tin nào, bạn có thể gọi hotline *0911 260 247* để được Mr Luân giải đáp thắc mắc một cách chi tiết nhất.



Thanh Hải Châu là 1 trong những đơn vị đi đầu trong lĩnh vực phân phối sản phẩm máy lạnh các dòng công suất lớn nhỏ giá đại lý gốc tốt nhất khu vực Hồ Chí Minh và các tỉnh miền Nam. Khi bạn đang cần tìm nguồn hàng máy lạnh chính hãng, giá tốt nhất cho công trình của mình, đừng bỏ qua địa chỉ tham khảo tốt như chúng tôi.

» Xem thêm : *Thi Công Đường Ống Đồng Cho Máy Lạnh*


*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*



Nguồn tin : *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...-treo-tuong-am-tran-ap-tran-giau-tran-tu-dung*


----------

